# Thinking about buying Worldmark



## SamH (Mar 26, 2010)

I am thinking about buying Worldmark points (resale), mainly because of the resorts out West. In terms of exchanging, does Worldmark come with an RCI membership or is there a choice between RCI and II?

Thanks.

Sam


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 26, 2010)

A WorldMark account purchased resale does not automatically come with an account with either RCI or II. You can join either or both after you become an owner.  The RCI account would be a Weeks account. If you decide to join II, they have been running an almost perpetual deal of two years for the price of one.  The code for the deal can be found in the WorldMark Destinations magazine which is available online at the WorldMark web site.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 26, 2010)

cotraveller said:


> A WorldMark account purchased resale does not automatically come with an account with either RCI or II. You can join either or both after you become an owner.  The RCI account would be a Weeks account. If you decide to join II, they have been running an almost perpetual deal of two years for the price of one.  The code for the deal can be found in the WorldMark Destinations magazine which is available online at the WorldMark web site.


While true that you can have either a RCI or II membership, WM is pushing new owners toward RCI. And you can get an II membership only if you are insistent.


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 26, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> While true that you can have either a RCI or II membership, WM is pushing new owners toward RCI. And you can get an II membership only if you are insistent.



New WorldMark owners buying direct are pushed into TravelShare, which includes an RCI points membership.  The WorldMark developer and management company is Wyndham.  RCI is owned by Wyndham.  So of course they are going to push people in that direction.

You don't need to go through WorldMark or Wyndham to join II. If you are a WorldMark owner and want to join II, contact II.  Use the phone rather than the online "join" form to make sure you get the 2 years for the price of 1 discount.  II is not going to push you towards RCI.


----------



## LLW (Mar 26, 2010)

SamH said:


> I am thinking about buying Worldmark points (resale), mainly because of the resorts out West. In terms of exchanging, does Worldmark come with an RCI membership or is there a choice between RCI and II?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sam



Fred is correct. You can call II directly to join to get the special 2-for-1 deal - 2 years for $89. You can even call multiple times to get multiple 2 years. I have 5 years left currently, and have been thinking of getting more.

(WM purchased from the Developer :ignore: comes with RCI Points. They tell you it's free, but the RCI dues are actually incorporated in the TravelShare dues that you would pay every month.)


----------

